# Giving up beer



## crazylady (Oct 13, 2005)

Yesterday whilst he was languishing in our local pub, "The Pit Bull & Stanley Knife" 'im indoors reflected on all the beer he larrups down, and decided he drinks too much. He thought the situation must be remedied, so he decided there and then to pack it in. Gazing into his empty glass, he said he felt total and utter shame. Just then, my hubby said he thought about the brewery workers, such as the coopers that make the barrels and the draymen who deliver them. All the brewers and their underlings who manufacture the finished product, using malt, barley, hops, yeast and many other constituents and fine ingredients. Moreover, what about all the staff in accounts, sales and administration departments? If he didn't pop into his local for a beer most nights, all these innocent folk would be unemployed. They would lose their homes and families, all because of his selfish attitude. So, he ordered another beer, rather than ruin folk's dreams and desires. It would have been wholly inconsiderate and selfish of him to do otherwise. That's what's what he told me, and he expects me to believe him. Yer Right!


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Okay, so the *Crazy* part is right :lol: :lol: what about the *Lady* :roll: :roll:

Your one mad woman/lady but lots of fun :wink:

MHS...Rob


----------



## crazylady (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi Rob, I sure am crazy, as for a lady? That's not for me to answer. I'll have to ask my mentor Drummer. Hey Drummer, am I a lady?


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Only when you go to the GWMTC, (Glossop Working Men's Tobacco Chewing Contest), you are inclined to wipe your mouth with a tissue instead of yer sleeve! :roll:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

> I'll have to ask my mentor Drummer.


Now I know your crazy...crazylady :lol:

I always treat woman with the respect they deserve, so I'll go on believing your a lady, unless you decide to prove otherwise. 8O

Drummer, she's not your matron by any chance, if so, perhaps you should share your tablets with her. :lol: :lol: :lol:

MHS...Rob


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Rob, if she was matron, I would have passed over to that great home for the bewildered years ago.
She is to nursing & care what Attilla the hun was to humility & forgiveness
I just feel sorry for her husband Ed, he has this 24/7!! :roll:


----------



## crazylady (Oct 13, 2005)

Drummer, you know Ed is a really lucky guy to have me, whereas I only have him. That's what I tell him anyway. BTW I thought you were already in the home for the bewildered.


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Rob, I told you she was not quite there. "Ed is really lucky to have me" 8O she must be on them funny **** again.
As for being, already in the home for the bewildered, yes your right, but I was talking about the Ultimate, Great Home in heaven, which I will undoubtable go (and Pusser too!) cos we are SO perfect! :wink:


----------



## crazylady (Oct 13, 2005)

Keep taking the tablets Drummer, you've obviously mislaid them again. Ask Matron for a new supply.


----------

